# Koiteich---Fragen



## Dondle (27. Apr. 2011)

Hallo, Leute
also, zur Situation : wir bauen unser neues Haus immoment noch um, und da kam die Idee zu einem Koiteich. Es steht zwar noch nix fest, ich wollte mich aber mal informieren, was man beachten muss usw. ich hab mich hier ´zwar schon mal durchgelesen, habe aber immer noch einige schwerwiegende Fragen. Die Form und Größe sind zwar auch noch nicht klar, aber der aktuelle Stand ist eine Tiefzone von 6m x 6m mit umlaufender Sumpfzone.

Aber mal der reihe nach : wie tief darf so ein Teich sein? 3m?
 und wegen der Bodenabläufe - Der Filtereinlass muss dann doch auch unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche liegen, oder?
Und was für einen Filter nimmt man am besten?
Die Wände - besser schräg oder senkrecht?
Braucht man Stufen außer der Sumpfzone?  Wenn ja, wie viele? -- Pflanzen wären ja auch schön. (Seerosen)

Also, ihr merkt, dass ich nicht grad so der oberpro bin....

LG Robert


----------



## Dodi (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Koiteich---Fragen*

Moin Robert,

dieser Thread wäre evtl. schon mal hilfreich.

Melde mich heute Abend nochmal.


----------



## Dodi (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Koiteich---Fragen*

Hallo Robert,

da bin ich nochmal - wie versprochen...



> Aber mal der reihe nach : wie tief darf so ein Teich sein? 3m?


der Teich kann 3 m tief sein, doch ob das wirklich notwendig und praktikabel ist?
Man muss ja evtl. auch mal rein, hat z. b. etwas am Bodenlauf zu tun o.ä., da sind
3 m schon 'ne große Hürde. 
Meines Erachtens langen 2 m. 



> und wegen der Bodenabläufe - Der Filtereinlass muss dann doch auch unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche liegen, oder?


Für ein Schwerkraftsystem sollte der Filtereinlass schon unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche liegen. - In der Technik-Ecke wirst Du bestimmt genug Beispiele finden.



> Die Wände - besser schräg oder senkrecht?


Da streiten sich die "Geister". Koiteiche werden normalerweise mit steilen Wänden gebaut, auch, um mehr Volumen zu schaffen. Aber ein Muss ist das meiner Meinung nach nicht.
Wir haben z. B. schräge Teichwände.



> Braucht man Stufen außer der Sumpfzone? Wenn ja, wie viele? -- Pflanzen wären ja auch schön. (Seerosen)


Stufen braucht man prinzipiell beim Koiteich nicht, aber man kann welche einbauen, sofern man dort z. b. Seerosen plazieren möchte.

Ich empfehle Dir, unser Basiswissen (siehe meine Signatur) eingehend zu studieren, um Fehler von Vornhinein auszuschliessen.


----------



## Dondle (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Koiteich---Fragen*

Hallo, Dodi
danke, ich werde mich da mal durchlesen


----------



## Dondle (28. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Koiteich---Fragen*

Hallo,
so ein Teich darf doch bis an die Grundstücksgrenze, oder?


----------



## Christine (28. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Koiteich---Fragen*

Das kann von Bundesland zu Bundesland unterschiedlich sein. Darüber solltest Du dich lieber bei den zuständigen Behörden vor Ort informieren, z.B. dem Bauamt. Es könnte zum Beispiel auch sein, dass ein größerer Teich bei Dir genehmigungspflichtig ist.


----------



## Dondle (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Koiteich---Fragen*

Hi,
wie genau funktioniert eigentlich ein Vortexfilter?
sorry, wegen der Fragen, ich will mich aber gründlich informieren

LG Robert


----------



## Dondle (30. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Koiteich---Fragen*

Hi, Die Frage mim mVortex hat sich gelöst...
nächste Frage : was genau ist eine Kaldnesskammer ?

LG Robert


----------



## Dondle (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koiteich---Fragen*

Hallo, Leute
weiß keiner was dazu?
Kann man eigentlich auch Koi aus, Iran wars glaub ich, oder so ein Land in der Nähe, draußen überwintern?


----------



## Christine (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koiteich---Fragen*

Hallo Dondle,

Kaldnes ist ein Filtermaterial, wie z.B. Helix. Und eine Kaldnes-Kammer ist eine Filterkammer, die damit gefüllt ist. 

Vermutlich meinst Du Koi aus Israel. Meines Wissens sind die genauso empfindlich oder unempfindlich wie andere Koi auch. Es ist alles eine Frage der Kondition, des Teiches (und seiner Einrichtung) und des Wetters.


----------



## Digicat (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koiteich---Fragen*

Servus Robert

Eine Kaldnesskammer ist eine Kammer, in das man das Biomaterial einfüllt.
Das Biomaterial muß nicht Kaldness sein, kann auch __ Hel-x, Mutag-Chips oder können auch Blähtonkugeln (gebrochen) sein 

Zu deiner Frage nach dem Land der "Iran-Koi" ...
Dies werden Israelis gewesen sein ....

Und das ein Koi aus "unserer" Klimazone, auch in Japan gibt es im Norden eine solche, besser über die "Runden" kommt als ein Koi aus eher wärmeren Regionen.


----------



## Dondle (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koiteich---Fragen*

Hi,
danke, Leute
ja, grad kams mir wieder, ich wusst noch was von I... waren aber Israel
Ok, danke, kann man nach einem Endlos-Bandfilter mit integrierter Bio-Kammer auch noch eine große Kammer mit Schaumstoff-/Japanmatten anschließen?


----------



## newbee (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koiteich---Fragen*

für was willst du nach dem Endlosbandfilter noch Matten
Mach ne große Biologische Kammer Helix oder so


----------



## Digicat (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koiteich---Fragen*

Wozu ...

Weil du sie über hast ?


----------



## Dondle (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koiteich---Fragen*

Hi, Leute
nee, ich kenn das nur aus der aquaristik und da wird das auch zur Bakterienansiedlung genutzt
also eher so was wie sera siporax oder wie das Zeug heist?


----------



## Dondle (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koiteich---Fragen*

Ach, und bevor ichs vergesse : was ist eigentlich beser - Endlosbandfilter oder Trommler?

LG Robert


----------



## Dondle (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koiteich---Fragen*

Die Frage ist übrigens immernoch aktuell ;-)


----------



## newbee (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koiteich---Fragen*



Dondle schrieb:


> Ach, und bevor ichs vergesse : was ist eigentlich beser - Endlosbandfilter oder Trommler?
> 
> LG Robert



Hallo Robert

was ist besser Mercedes oder Porsche?

Mit beiden kommst Du an´s Ziel.
Es ist immer eine Frage des Geldes was Du ausgeben willst.

Ich habe einen Trommler und bin sehr zufrieden damit


----------

